# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  أهمية التوحيد وبعض فضائله في القرآن الكريم كتبه/ سلمـان الصعـيبي

## مأرب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أهمية التوحيد وبعض فضائله
الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين محمد بن عبد الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين: أما بعد: فهذه كلمات يسيرة حول أهمية التوحيد وفضله وسنجعل هذه الكلمات بمثابة التوطئة قبل الشروع عن الكلام في بيان حقيقة التوحيد وما يناقض أصله أو كماله الواجب أو كماله المستحب، لأن النفوس إذا عرفت مدى أهمية الأمر وفضله تطلعت لمعرفة حقيقته ما يضاده وفي نظري أنه يُستحسن قبل الكلام عن أي أمر تريد من الناس العمل به أن تتكلم أولاً عن مدى أهميته وعن الفضائل المترتبة على العمل به ومن ثم بيان حقيقة ذلك الأمر وما يضاده، لذلك سنقتصر في هذه المقالة على بيان أهمية التوحيد وبعض فضائله، وفي مقالات أخرى سنبين حقيقة التوحيد وما يضاده إن شاء الله.
أهمية تحقيق التوحيد:1- أن تحقيق التوحيد هو الغاية التي من أجلها خلق الله تعالى الجن والإنس، والدليل قوله {وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالْإِنسَ إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُونِ }الذاريات56
2- أن تحقيق التوحيد هو الغاية التي من أجلها بعث الله الأنبياء والرسل، والدليل قوله تعالى {وَلَقَدْ بَعَثْنَا فِي كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ رَّسُولاً أَنِ اعْبُدُواْ اللّهَ وَاجْتَنِبُواْ الطَّاغُوتَ }النحل36
3- أن جميع الأعمال من صلاة وصيام وجهاد متوقف قبولها على تحقيق أصل التوحيد، والدليل قوله تعالى { وَلَوْ أَشْرَكُواْ لَحَبِطَ عَنْهُم مَّا كَانُواْ يَعْمَلُونَ }الأنعام88
4- أن التوحيد هو أول أمر يُسأل عنه الإنسان في قبره، والدليل ما جاء عند أبي داوود (4753) وغيره أن الميت يأتيه ملكان فيسألانه "من ربك وما دينك ومن نبيك" والمقصود بقول الملكين "من ربك" أي من معبودك، فالسؤال هنا عن توحيد العبادة لأن الناس لا يُمتحنون على توحيد الربوبية إذ أن إبليس وهو أكفر المخلوقات الكافرة يقر بتوحيد الربوبية.
5- أن القرآن كله يدعو إلى تحقيق التوحيد ولوازمه، ووجه ذلك أن آيات القرآن إما أن تأتي صريحة في الدعوة إلى التوحيد مباشرة كما في قوله تعالى {فَادْعُوا اللَّهَ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْكَافِرُونَ }غافر14 ونحو ذلك، أو أن تنهى عن الشرك كما في قوله تعالى {وَلاَ تَدْعُ مِن دُونِ اللّهِ مَا لاَ يَنفَعُكَ وَلاَ يَضُرُّكَ فَإِن فَعَلْتَ فَإِنَّكَ إِذاً مِّنَ الظَّالِمِينَ }يونس106 والنهي عن الشيء أمر بضده، وإما أن تأمر الآيات بفعل الطاعات مثل الصلاة والصوم والزكاة ونحوه، أو تنهى عن فعل المحرمات مثل الزنا والسرقة ونحوه، وفعل الطاعات وترك المحرمات من لوازم التوحيد ومكملاته، وإما أن تأتي الآيات مبينة ما أعده الله من الجنات والنعيم وما أعده الله من النار والعذاب الأليم، فهذا فيه جزاء الموحدين الذين حققوا التوحيد، وجزاء المخالفين المشركين الذين أعرضوا عن توحيد الله وبهذا يتبين لنا أن القرآن كله من الدفّة إلى الدفّة يدعو إلى التوحيد ولوازمه.
بعض فضائل التوحيد المذكورة في القرآن الكريم:حاولت استقراء أكبر عدد ممكن من الآيات القرآنية التي جاءت في فضل التوحيد، وهذه هي أبرز فضائل التوحيد التي ظهرت لي خلال استقراء آيات القرآن:
1- ضمان دخول الجنة لمن حقق التوحيد، والدليل قوله تعالى {وَبَشِّرِ الَّذِين آمَنُواْ وَعَمِلُواْ الصَّالِحَاتِ أَنَّ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ }البقرة25 ، فقوله تعالى ( الذين آمنوا ) أي الذين حققوا التوحيد.
2- حصول الأمن والهداية، والدليل قوله تعالى {الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَلَمْ يَلْبِسُواْ إِيمَانَهُم بِظُلْمٍ أُوْلَـئِكَ لَهُمُ الأَمْنُ وَهُم مُّهْتَدُونَ }الأنعام82 ، وقوله تعالى { وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَهَادِ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُّسْتَقِيمٍ }الحج54 ، وقوله تعالى { فَهَدَى اللّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لِمَا اخْتَلَفُواْ فِيهِ مِنَ الْحَقِّ بِإِذْنِهِ وَاللّهُ يَهْدِي مَن يَشَاءُ إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُّسْتَقِيمٍ }البقرة213
3- الثبات في الدنيا والآخرة، والدليل قوله تعالى {يُثَبِّتُ اللّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ بِالْقَوْلِ الثَّابِتِ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَفِي الآخِرَةِ }إبراهيم27 
4- تكفير السيئات، والدليل قوله تعالى {وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ لَنُكَفِّرَنَّ عَنْهُمْ سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ وَلَنَجْزِيَنَّ  هُمْ أَحْسَنَ الَّذِي كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ }العنكبوت7 ، وقوله تعالى {وَلَوْ أَنَّ أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ آمَنُواْ وَاتَّقَوْاْ لَكَفَّرْنَا عَنْهُمْ سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ وَلأدْخَلْنَاهُ  مْ جَنَّاتِ النَّعِيمِ }المائدة65
5- الاستخلاف والتمكين في الأرض، والدليل قوله تعالى {وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنكُمْ وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ لَيَسْتَخْلِفَن  َّهُم فِي الْأَرْضِ كَمَا اسْتَخْلَفَ الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِهِمْ وَلَيُمَكِّنَنّ  َ لَهُمْ دِينَهُمُ الَّذِي ارْتَضَى لَهُمْ وَلَيُبَدِّلَنّ  َهُم مِّن بَعْدِ خَوْفِهِمْ أَمْناً يَعْبُدُونَنِي لَا يُشْرِكُونَ بِي شَيْئاً وَمَن كَفَرَ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ }النور55.
6- ولاية الله تعالى للموحدين، والدليل قوله {اللّهُ وَلِيُّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ يُخْرِجُهُم مِّنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النُّوُرِ}البقر  257
7- سعة الرزق، والدليل قوله تعالى {فَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ لَهُم مَّغْفِرَةٌ وَرِزْقٌ كَرِيمٌ }الحج50 ، وقوله تعالى {وَلَوْ أَنَّ أَهْلَ الْقُرَى آمَنُواْ وَاتَّقَواْ لَفَتَحْنَا عَلَيْهِم بَرَكَاتٍ مِّنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالأَرْضِ }الأعراف96
8- مدافعة الله تعالى عن الموحدين، والدليل قوله تعالى {إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُدَافِعُ عَنِ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُحِبُّ كُلَّ خَوَّانٍ كَفُورٍ }الحج38
9- وعد الله الموحدين بالنصر على الأعداء والعزة والرفعة، والدليل قوله تعالى {إِنَّا لَنَنصُرُ رُسُلَنَا وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَيَوْمَ يَقُومُ الْأَشْهَادُ }غافر51 ، وقوله تعالى { وَكَانَ حَقّاً عَلَيْنَا نَصْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ }الروم47 أي الموحدين ، وقوله تعالى { وَلِلَّهِ الْعِزَّةُ وَلِرَسُولِهِ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِي  نَ وَلَكِنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ }المنافقون8 ، وقوله تعالى { يَرْفَعِ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ دَرَجَاتٍ }المجادلة11
10- تأييد الله تعالى للموحدين، والدليل قوله تعالى { فَأَيَّدْنَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا عَلَى عَدُوِّهِمْ فَأَصْبَحُوا ظَاهِرِينَ }الصف14
11- الحياة الطيبة، والدليل قوله {مَنْ عَمِلَ صَالِحاً مِّن ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنثَى وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ فَلَنُحْيِيَنَّ  هُ حَيَاةً طَيِّبَةً وَلَنَجْزِيَنَّ  هُمْ أَجْرَهُم بِأَحْسَنِ مَا كَانُواْ يَعْمَلُونَ }النحل97
12- النجاة من مكاره الدنيا والآخرة، الدليل قوله تعالى {ثُمَّ نُنَجِّي رُسُلَنَا وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ كَذَلِكَ حَقّاً عَلَيْنَا نُنجِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ }يونس103
13- ليس للشيطان سلطان على الموحدين، والدليل قوله تعالى {إِنَّهُ لَيْسَ لَهُ سُلْطَانٌ عَلَى الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَعَلَى رَبِّهِمْ يَتَوَكَّلُونَ }النحل99
14- يقذف الله في قلوب الخلق محبة الموحدين، والدليل قوله تعالى {إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ سَيَجْعَلُ لَهُمُ الرَّحْمَنُ وُدّاً }مريم96
15- استغفار الملائكة للموحدين، والدليل قوله تعالى {الَّذِينَ يَحْمِلُونَ الْعَرْشَ وَمَنْ حَوْلَهُ يُسَبِّحُونَ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّهِمْ وَيُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ وَيَسْتَغْفِرُو  نَ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا }غافر7
16- الموحدون هم خير البرية، والدليل قوله تعالى {إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ أُوْلَئِكَ هُمْ خَيْرُ الْبَرِيَّةِ }البينة7
17- رحمة الله الخاصة يفوز بها الموحدون، والدليل قوله تعالى { وَكَانَ بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ رَحِيماً }الأحزاب43
18- حصول السكون والطمأنينة للموحدين عند المصائب التي تفزع القلوب وتشوش الألباب، والدليل قوله تعالى {هُوَ الَّذِي أَنزَلَ السَّكِينَةَ فِي قُلُوبِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ لِيَزْدَادُوا إِيمَاناً مَّعَ إِيمَانِهِمْ }الفتح4.
كتبه/
سلمـان الصعـيبي (المطيري)

----------


## الطيبوني

{فَإِذَا رَكِبُوا فِي الْفُلْكِ دَعَوُا اللَّهَ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ فَلَمَّا نَجَّاهُمْ إِلَى الْبَرِّ إِذَا هم يشركُونَ}

يقول ابن القيم في الفوائد

( التَّوْحِيد مفزع أعدائه وأوليائه 
فَأَما أعداؤه فينجيهم من كرب الدُّنْيَا وشدائدها {فَإِذَا رَكِبُوا فِي الْفُلْكِ دَعَوُا اللَّهَ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ فَلَمَّا نَجَّاهُمْ إِلَى الْبَرِّ إِذَا هم يشركُونَ} 
وَأما أولياؤه فينجيهم بِهِ من كربات الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَة وشدائدها وَلذَلِك فزع إِلَيْهِ يُونُس فنجّاه الله من تِلْكَ الظُّلُمَات وفزع إِلَيْهِ أَتبَاع الرُّسُل فنجوا بِهِ مِمَّا عذب بِهِ الْمُشْركُونَ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَمَا أعد لَهُم فِي الْآخِرَة وَلما فزع إِلَيْهِ فِرْعَوْن عِنْد مُعَاينَة الْهَلَاك وَإِدْرَاك الْغَرق لَهُ لم يَنْفَعهُ لِأَن الْإِيمَان عِنْد المعاينة لَا يقبل هَذِه سنة الله فِي عباده فَمَا دفعت شَدَائِد الدُّنْيَا بِمثل التَّوْحِيد وَلذَلِك كَانَ دُعَاء الكرب بِالتَّوْحِيدِ ودعوة ذِي النُّون الَّتِي مَا دَعَا بهَا مكروب إِلَّا فرّج الله كربه بِالتَّوْحِيدِ فَلَا يلقى فِي الكرب الْعِظَام إِلَّا الشّرك وَلَا يُنجي مِنْهَا إِلَّا التَّوْحِيد فَهُوَ مفزع الخليقة وملجؤها وحصنها وغياثها 
وَبِاللَّهِ التَّوْفِيق

----------

